# In shock, didn't expect this



## Aidan's Mummy

So some of you know what has been going on with my ex and how much it has affected both me and Aidan. Well I was dueto start my period on tuesday but it didn't come I wasnt really worried as im on the pill and i put it down to stress because that can sometimes make you late. Well this morning I was sick and I had a dull ache in my lower abdomen so I decided to take a pregnancy test and it was positive. I am feeling a mixture of emotions I cried because I feel very alone and it has happened in a time of turmoil but I am also excited. So I am going to have a baby, its a big shock but I know I can do this 
xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture0013.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 91


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun, first of all congratulations :hugs: do you have your family near? Aidan is going to be a big brother!


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yes my mum and dad live in hull hun. Im just totally shocked x


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations :) I vaguely remember one of your posts, but not well, so not really sure what's going on, but congratulations nevertheless. Try not to worry, things will work out; you'll see. Wishing you a H&H9M :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Hun you will be fine x


----------



## v2007

Congrats chick. 

V xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congratulations! 

You're doing awesome hun, some good can come of this awful situation :D


----------



## Mrs IKW

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Justme

congratuations hun x


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Congrats! :happydance: Wishing you a healthy and happy preggie. :flower:


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :flower:
x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations xxx


----------



## holl1109

Congratulations xx


----------



## dreamqueen

congratulations! Woop woop :yipee: :happydance: :baby: :crib: :flasher: :wine: :beer: :wohoo: :wohoo: :baby: :yipee:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations lovely :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations hon :hugs: You will be absolutely fine, you have the support of your family :hugs:


----------



## Cassie_x

Oh congratulations :hugs: xxx


----------



## honey08

congrats :dance:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations hun, you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## lauzie84

congratulations xx


----------



## princessjulia

congrats hun things will work out you mite b better of enjoyin pregnancy n lettin everythin else fall in to place


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## lollylou1

huge congratulations hunny
Lou
xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations! :hugs: xx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations again hun!!!!


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations babe x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Sovereign said:


> Congratulations babe x

Just noticed we are pregnant at the same time again :) Congratulations hun x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Novbaby08

Congrats! You can do this for sure!! You've done such a great job with Aidan and will do a great job with this one too!


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :dance:

Not sure what happened with your ex but now you have another beautiful baby growing in you, excited to take on the world with you..never leaving your side :hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## DonnaBallona

many congratulations :)


----------



## babyandmex3

Congrats! =)


----------



## amariee

yay! congrats! you can do it


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations hunni!! :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

How did I miss this? :wacko:

Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## Quackquack99

congrats! hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations sweetheart :hugs: you're a strong lady and a fabulous mummy. You'll be fine xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun! xxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Wow congratulations my fellow December 08 lady! All the best xxxx


----------



## NG09

Congratulations x


----------



## ferens06

Congratulations!

I'm from Hull :flower:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi hun :wave: x


----------



## ferens06

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hi hun :wave: x

I assume that's to me? Hi!!

What area are you from? I grew up in East Hull, I left a year ago but lived there for 22 years!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

North hull hun but I used to live in east hull :) xxm


----------



## katix333

bit congrats to you, still doesnt seem 5 minutes since we were both pregnant first time round!! you will be ok, still always here if you need to talk xx


----------



## smokey

Congratulations, everything happens for a reason and your going to do wonderfully :)


----------



## Baby France

Oooh, congratulations honey x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Massive congratulations hunni xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Wow!! Congrats hun. It will all work out :hugs:


----------



## Quackquack99

congrats hun :)


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats hunny xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------

